# Needle fish or Needle Nose fish? Maybe Needle nose gar?



## Dawgz

Anyone seen or have had A Needle fish\Needle Nose fish\ Needle nose gar?

they have them at a lfs for 20 bux each, they have two of them but i really like how one interacts with everyone else in the group and anyone outside the tank as well. i watched him feed the group some krill, these things have a long mouth and when they open they have all these little teeth.

Just wondering how big do they get? do they live long? before i go and pick one or both up.

kind of looks like this but alot smaller










it was in freshwater

The shop guy mentioned that they are from south america...


----------



## jesterx626

Are you wondering if its really a gar or not? Well, this can help if you need it.

http://aquaticpredators.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332


----------



## BlackSunshine

thats needle fish. Not a true gar. easiest way to tell a true gar is where their nose is. True gar have their nostrils at the tip of their snout. that guy has his slightly infront of his eyes. 
dead giveaway.


----------



## Dawgz

NO i wanna know some info on Needle Fish from SOuth america.


----------



## BlackSunshine

O. well then follow this link
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Summary/Speci...mary.php?id=977


----------



## Dawgz

bro, those are the marine ones, they have Freshwater ones.....


----------



## flaredevil2

woah, that looks like a baby needle nose shark!


----------



## flaredevil4

no one responding?


----------



## Baladude

Well, I have a "needle-nose/needle-gar/freshwater barricuda". You will here them called all of these names. Also called a Rocket Gar. Really thin with a very small snout. And has a tail fin like the one in the pic above, but with a black/silver cirlce pattern. He was labled as a Silver Needle-nose GAR at the LFS I got him from. He is fast as lightning!! At about 4.5in he would get the feeders before my Longnose would have a chance! Thats why I like the name Rocket Gar a little more. Thats all the info I can give ya buddy.


----------



## flaredevil4

reminds me of an ichthyosaurus.


----------



## Polypterus

Dawgz said:


> NO i wanna know some info on Needle Fish from SOuth america.


There are a few different Freshwater SA needle fishes. The most frequently seen one is _Potamorrhapis guianensis_. Care is pretty much the same as the Asian needle fish _Xenentodon_ and they share the exact same nervous attitude and short life span in the community aquarium. These fish are best kept in a small school in a species only tank. A wider rather than taller tank is desirable. Provide a good water flow.


----------



## flaredevil4

Heres a "guide": http://www.mongabay.com/topics/Xenentodon_Cancila.htm


----------



## gar~spaz

Baladude said:


> Well, I have a "needle-nose/needle-gar/freshwater barricuda". You will here them called all of these names. Also called a Rocket Gar. Really thin with a very small snout. And has a tail fin like the one in the pic above, but with a black/silver cirlce pattern. He was labled as a Silver Needle-nose GAR at the LFS I got him from. He is fast as lightning!! At about 4.5in he would get the feeders before my Longnose would have a chance! Thats why I like the name Rocket Gar a little more. Thats all the info I can give ya buddy.


 unless it was live krill, im doughting it was a rocket gar. i have two 6"ers and they spit out what doesnt squirm as they swallow it!


----------



## Kudos

they have those at petco for about 7 bucks and it says they only need a 20gal tank.... so i would guess a 55 or more...


----------

